# double din bezel for 94 325i e36



## msand9898 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just picked up a 1994 e36 4 door 325i and am looking to install my kenwood DDX-6019 double din HU.

I know I will need a special double din bezel and wanted to know if anyone has used or heard of this one ?

http://store.mp3car.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DSH-014


----------



## msand9898 (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone ??


----------

